

Show HN: Super-simple company signup with Google/Facebook - livedo
https://www.flowdock.com/organizations/new

======
jules
What is it? That isn't clear to me at first or even second glance. It's nice
that you provide information such as "do I need to make a long term
commitment?" but first make it clear a commitment to WHAT?

Edit: I see, you linked to the signup page. Perhaps not the smartest thing to
do.

~~~
icey
As far as I can tell, it's just a new signup form for an existing company.

------
bvi
I stared at your frontpage for a good 3 minutes (great design, by the way),
and I still have _no_ idea what it is that you are offering. What exactly is
"Flowdock"?

------
Shanewho
You really need to work on your website content. The design is very nice, but
after TRYING to figure out what it does (which most people wont do) I really
don't have a clue. Your about page is a bunch of marketing speak which doesn't
mean anything and the home page isn't much better. What can you do for me and
what is my problem that you are trying to solve? The tour gets close, so move
much of that to the home page and try again. I really like how the site
_looks_ but I don't know what it does... sorry.

------
silverlight
I think this is an awesome implementation of what can be a tricky concept.

Out of curiosity, what percentage of users use their Google accounts? Facebook
accounts? Have you noticed any trends in terms of "serious" users (e.g. higher
plans, more likely to convert to paid users) using a Flowdock account vs.
their Facebook or Google?

I've always thought that Facebook/Google sign in worked well for free sites or
"lightweight" sites (e.g. ones my entire business doesn't depend upon), but
I'm curious how many people use them effectively with a site like this that's
more "vital".

~~~
mutru
We rolled out the FB/Google signup/login today, so we don't have any numbers
about the usage yet. We'll need to do a blog post about that when we have some
hard data.

------
acangiano
Nice. When I go for the "Flowdock" option, have the focus on the First Name
textbox.

~~~
mutru
Thanks, that's a good point.

------
dclaysmith
Are you showing us the sign up form or the application (flowdock.com)? I don't
understand what FlowDock.com is (tho I do know that you have a 30 day free
trial).

~~~
mutru
Yes, just wanted to share the new signup form that supports Google/Facebook
and also lets you specify your company.

If you want to know more about Flowdock, the most advanced team messenger,
it's better to check out the front page: <http://www.flowdock.com/>

------
acgourley
When happens when someone signs up with google, but then later tries to log in
with facebook?

~~~
mutru
They get a message saying that this FB user is not associated with a Flowdock
user, please log in to pair it to an existing account.

------
jsavimbi
Are we supposed to be evaluating the super-simple signup?

